# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Missing commercial advertisers?

## puku

Does anyone else have only four commercial people come up in the Commercial section?

Just noticed it yesterday and want to look someone's up, but can't

WTF?.

----------


## 308

same here

A quick search if I know the name usually brings up contact details

----------


## Spanners

Those advertisers currently paying are showing

----------


## puku

Ok. Thanks for that. 
Thought I had a problem

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

They'll be back

----------


## Digit

Yep - we are keen to come back but so far no admin has been able to provide us with an email address to send our advert to. Its been a while now. See our other thread when the admin did not respond to emails.
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/f30/admin-12361/

We paid for advertising here which included a advert at the top of the page with the last cycle. We never got that part of the deal.

Perhaps someone running the advertising show might like to contact me personally so we can get things rolling. I dont want to pay for half a service like last time.

Cheers.

----------


## DPT

I was told last night by one of the mods that they will let all of the commercial advertisers laps, then start fresh as things were not very well set up in the admin side of things.

----------


## Spanners

> Yep - we are keen to come back but so far no admin has been able to provide us with an email address to send our advert to. Its been a while now. See our other thread when the admin did not respond to emails.
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/f30/admin-12361/
> 
> We paid for advertising here which included a advert at the top of the page with the last cycle. We never got that part of the deal.
> 
> Perhaps someone running the advertising show might like to contact me personally so we can get things rolling. I dont want to pay for half a service like last time.
> 
> Cheers.


There was a banner.. It expired 3 months ago on 13/12 as that's all you had paid for.

----------


## Digit

Nope. We haven't had a banner since mid last year.

Looking at the email trail from last year, this forum was having problems sorting advertising back then. To quote an email from 27/5/2013:



_"Hi guys
We have had a bit of a change around with the forums advertising and accounts etc Records etc have been lost and those that were dealing with it have moved on.

Can you please advise how you are/were paying up until now We will not be looking for any arrears should there be any, just to sort things out and progress on."_


I paid the invoice for the banner and forum section from 21/6/2013. We never got the banner. We were never given the opportunity to provide a banner or update our banner with current marketing.

All I'm asking for is an email address to send our current banner to and the specs for the banner. Based on the past experience with advertising here, I'm reluctant to pay until I get the information requested as it seems this round of advertising is heading down the same path (for us at least) as the last one.

This reluctance to provide info is bizarre. Ive been approaching admins for the last couple of months now. Maybe some of the other advertisers can point me in the right direction?

----------


## Spanners

The banner went up 13/6/13 - 2 days after receiving the confirmation from you for 6 months advertising
The same banner that was displaying prior
It expired automatically 6 months later, and has taken you a couple of months to notice.


I'll point out that you received at least 3 months banner and section free last year
And at least 2 months free section since the banner automatically expired this time round.
The address you had contact with for the 1st lot and 2nd lot of advertising, hasnt changed, nor has it any contact from you since 11/6/13

Given your reluctance, perhaps you should flag the idea?

----------


## Digit

No. We havnt had a banner displayed since mid last year.

I tried contacting whoever is running the show via the email address that the invoice was posted from and havnt yet received a reply. 

I will flag it. Too difficult to advertise here.

----------


## Spook

Rule #1...The customer is always right
Rule #2...Should the customer be wrong, refer to rule #1

----------


## DPT

> The banner went up 13/6/13 - 2 days after receiving the confirmation from you for 6 months advertising
> The same banner that was displaying prior
> It expired automatically 6 months later, and has taken you a couple of months to notice.
> Attachment 21610
> 
> I'll point out that you received at least 3 months banner and section free last year
> And at least 2 months free section since the banner automatically expired this time round.
> The address you had contact with for the 1st lot and 2nd lot of advertising, hasnt changed, nor has it any contact from you since 11/6/13
> 
> Given your reluctance, perhaps you should flag the idea?


Spanners,
Digit myself and at least one other ex paid advertiser has had issues with contact regarding advertising. my advert was up for a few months, maybe a year but I never paid for it even after multiple attempts to try and contact someone to send me a bill, even after confirmation from one of the mods id be getting a bill and it would be sorted out it never was so I gave up as I couldn't be bothered chasing a bill if no one was interested.
About a month ago my ad was just pulled so again I contacted the email address on this forum with no reply, then contacted a mod directly, finally 3 weeks later from a mod I was told pretty much that the  people that run the show are not getting paid for it, they are too busy hunting or whatever so when and if things are sorted out id be notified.

I can understand that people are busy and if they are not getting paid for it then its harder to put effort in but you would expect people wanting to financially support the forum should have at least some communication with who ever is running the show so they know what is going on.

----------


## Spanners

> No. We havnt had a banner displayed since mid last year.


The moment we do a tidy up and turn the sections off for those that arnt current, you make contact.
Nothing in the prior 6 months.. but only NOW you bring it up it wasnt there.

This along with the prior screen shot tells a completely different story in black and white.



This works - along with the address you have had prior contact in regards to advertising

Im simply not going to waste any more time with you discussing it.

----------


## Digit

I haven't seen a banner displayed since mid last year - Im here at least once a day and its the sort of thing thats obvious to me. Software glitch or moderator glitch who knows. 

I tried contacting whoever is running the show several times. These contact attempts started within 1 day of us receiving the invoice - not as you stated above. Check your emails and you will see that - or is that another software/moderator glitch?

And as I said above - we will flag it. Too difficult to advertise here.

Thanks for the final word  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spook

What I love about 'final words' is that they never are.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Never  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> I haven't seen a banner displayed since mid last year - Im here at least once a day and its the sort of thing thats obvious to me. Software glitch or moderator glitch who knows. 
> 
> I tried contacting whoever is running the show several times. These contact attempts started within 1 day of us receiving the invoice - not as you stated above. Check your emails and you will see that - or is that another software/moderator glitch?
> 
> And as I said above - we will flag it. Too difficult to advertise here.
> 
> Thanks for the final word


Not while women exist, Im sorry.

----------


## L.R

Spanners you are such a cock. This is so typical of your attitude.

----------


## Spanners

> Spanners you are such a cock. This is so typical of your attitude.


As opposed to your constant shit stirring attitude??
The facts above are black and white and simple, as is the below. 
You can fuck off anytime you want.. Or you can keep mouthing off and join your mate Bob

----------


## ebf

Making friends and winning customers the "Spanners" way, nice one...

Bet you this thread disappears into the same black hole that the forum lapping kit did once you've realised your'e behaving like a chop.

----------


## Wildman

> I haven't seen a banner displayed since mid last year - Im here at least once a day and its the sort of thing thats obvious to me. Software glitch or moderator glitch who knows. 
> 
> I tried contacting whoever is running the show several times. These contact attempts started within 1 day of us receiving the invoice - not as you stated above. Check your emails and you will see that - or is that another software/moderator glitch?
> 
> And as I said above - we will flag it. Too difficult to advertise here.
> 
> Thanks for the final word


Can you guys post up a copy from your "sent" folders and the email you were sending to please.

As Spanners has said everything is automated so we have a problem with the system somewhere, the fault could be anywhere. 

It would have been more helpful to approach people a bit earlier rather than wait 6 months before complaining.

----------


## Spanners

> Making friends and winning customers the "Spanners" way, nice one...
> 
> Bet you this thread disappears into the same black hole that the forum lapping kit did once you've realised your'e behaving like a chop.


I was waiting for you to open your mouth and dribble.. Didn't take long

Are you looking for an excuse to have a go, or do you ignore the above and want to start a conspiracy that I have engineered the results and am lying about the whole issue?

We require 0 - zip - no advertising to survive..  And complaining about something not existing for 6 months, 2 mins after it all expires is simply a crazy coincidence in which I've spent time trying to coverup by changing generated logs or nothing more then a pot shot.

----------


## DPT

These are the dates I sent private messages to the mods regarding my advert that was up but I wasn't billed for, a few emails were also sent but I cant be bothered going through hundreds of emails 6+ months ago to try and find them.

20.03.13 Spanners  (with no reply)
24.04.13 Distant Stalker
24.04.13 Tussock
17.05.13 Tussock
01.08.13 Tussock
Got no where so I gave up, until my advert was pulled a few weeks ago.

All of them requesting a bill, im happy to copy and paste what was said in those privet messages if required?

Thanks

----------


## ebf

> I was waiting for you to open your mouth and dribble.. Didn't take long


Things must be slow on the high seas if you were waiting for that... 

Was about your "special" people skills and the prudence of dealing with commercial customers in such a public way, but everybody loves a good conspiracy, so let's go with that  :Grin: 

Just calling a spade a spade, or should that be a spanner a shifty ?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Spook

> Things must be slow on the high seas if you were waiting for that... 
> 
> Was about your "special" people skills and the prudence of dealing with commercial customers in such a public way, but everybody loves a good conspiracy, so let's go with that 
> 
> Just calling a spade a spade, or should that be a spanner a shifty ?


I am just so surprised that the gummy-mint hasn't snapped this guy up for his diplomacy and tactful ways to use in bargaining with trade agreements...I am pleased that this forum can spin along without any advertising...but am curious as to what does finance it.

----------


## Toby

> but am curious as to what does finance it.


 @R93 and @Gibo are male hookers but they don't care about the money as they enjoy the ride so the money is donated to the forum

Thanks guys!

----------


## Digit

My issue isn't with the lack of past banner, my issue is ensuring we can have a future banner and a contact for the next advertising round. We have a lot of announcements we will be making about the products we will be representing in NZ. Before paying we wanted to see this tidied up.

Email sent 22/1/2014:
What is the banner size? We will put something together.
Thanks

From: NZ Hunting and Shooting Forum [mailto:billings@nzhuntingxxxxx] 
Sent: Tuesday, 21 January 2014 6:43 p.m.
To: xxxx@nzar15.com
Subject: Invoice 8 from NZ Hunting and Shooting Forum is attached


Message Sent 30/1/2014:

Image size for banner please.

From: NZ Hunting and Shooting Forum [mailto:billings@nzhuntinganxxxx] 
Sent: Tuesday, 21 January 2014 6:43 p.m.
To: xxxxx@nzar15.com
Subject: Invoice 8 from NZ Hunting and Shooting Forum is attached


We got no response so we started a thread:
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/f30/admin-12361/

This got a few responses so we PMed a couple of the moderators. I wont post their PM's they can forward them for you.

Then this thread starts pointing out the obvious.

At the end of the day its a consistent problem with advertisers - not just us. If you dont need funds, dont have advertisers. We have bailed - this forum misses out on the brands and info we will announce over on the other two forums.

When we get a public apology from spanners we will consider advertising here again.

----------


## Gibo

> @R93 and @Gibo are male hookers but they don't care about the money as they enjoy the ride so the money is donated to the forum
> 
> Thanks guys!


All good guys  :Grin:  happy to give one or two for the team :Wink:  R93 does get paid but spends it all on mouthwash and industrial bleach  :XD:

----------


## Spook

When we get a public apology from spanners we will consider advertising here again.[/QUOTE]



The last time this happened three wise men were needed...I will keep an eye on the sky for that big star

----------


## Spanners

> We have bailed - this forum misses out on the brands and info we will announce over on the other two forums.


And you miss out on Millions of banner impressions, and thousands of direct links to your website and as a consequence sales
Where else can you get those results?
You prob know (or should know) what that would cost to achieve via Google or any of the other banner affiliate programs.
I suspect you need us alot more than we need the 'brands and info' you will announce.




> When we get a public apology from spanners we will consider advertising here again.


Blahahaha For what? supplying documentation after you basically stated I was lying in contrary to your moan about not having a banner?
I suggest you dont hold your breath..

----------


## distant stalker

> These are the dates I sent private messages to the mods regarding my advert that was up but I wasn't billed for, a few emails were also sent but I cant be bothered going through hundreds of emails 6+ months ago to try and find them.
> 
> 20.03.13 Spanners  (with no reply)
> 24.04.13 Distant Stalker
> 24.04.13 Tussock
> 17.05.13 Tussock
> 01.08.13 Tussock
> Got no where so I gave up, until my advert was pulled a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


I remember this as i was the one to suggest the commercial advertising to you. I think this was when there was a change inwho was dealing with fibances. There were a few messages of who was taking over. What would be changed etc then i left as a mod so lost touch with progress. Sorry to see it didnt get sorted

----------


## Digit

> And you miss out on Millions of banner impressions, and thousands of direct links to your website and as a consequence sales
> Where else can you get those results?
> You prob know (or should know) what that would cost to achieve via Google or any of the other banner affiliate programs.
> I suspect you need us alot more than we need the 'brands and info' you will announce.
> 
> 
> 
> Blahahaha For what? supplying documentation after you basically stated I was lying in contrary to your moan about not having a banner?
> I suggest you dont hold your breath..


We're gone as an advertiser. I wish the best of luck to the moderators helping Spanners find closure on his advertising mess.

----------


## Spanners

> We're gone as an advertiser. I wish the best of luck to the moderators helping Spanners find closure on his advertising mess.


Its not _my_ mess..  but thanks for the concern though.

----------


## sako75

I don't give much for this sort of shit. I'm not here for that. I just want to see Spanners get this jet boat up and running

----------


## Spanners

> I don't give much for this sort of shit. I'm not here for that. I just want to see Spanners get this jet boat up and running


I have 2 engines and 3 jet units  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> I have 2 engines and 3 jet units


hull?

----------


## sako75

Don't you mean 
Hell  :Zomg:

----------


## Gibo

> Don't you mean 
> Hell


Hell of an engineering nightmare getting that lot to work together!! 

'2 engines and 3 jet units'

----------


## Spanners

> Hell of an engineering nightmare getting that lot to work together!! 
> 
> '2 engines and 3 jet units'


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tml#post226636

----------


## Gibo

Yip just spammed that thread too  :Grin:

----------


## faregame

I'm a advertiser here - so can add my view - we've been here for a couple of years - have no issues with the ads and forum section

We just pay by AP so its no hassle for anyone - certainly they are not getting rich from it and it certainly works for us - very good value in fact
I believe they are basically volunteers and certainly have other lives and its not a lot of money so can't expect instant service from a sales rep or anything - things get lost in emails (it happens)

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I'm a advertiser here - so can add my view - we've been here for a couple of years - have no issues with the ads and forum section
> 
> We just pay by AP so its no hassle for anyone - certainly they are not getting rich from it and it certainly works for us - very good value in fact
> I believe they are basically volunteers and certainly have other lives and its not a lot of money so can't expect instant service from a sales rep or anything - things get lost in emails (it happens)


Well said and is appreciated.

Andrew

----------


## Nibblet

I don't understand why so many other people are waging in on what is a private matter between the Admins and Digit, and why its posted in the public side of this forum and not PM's or emails? Got nothing to do with the rest of us. Some people just lurking in the shadows waiting to have a dig at others.

As for advertising, if I pay $30 for a month can I have a banner of my big ugly mug along the lines of Kim Dot Coms face flash up here and there?

----------


## kiwi39

> I don't understand why so many other people are waging in on what is a private matter between the Admins and Digit, and why its posted in the public side of this forum and not PM's or emails? Got nothing to do with the rest of us. Some people just lurking in the shadows waiting to have a dig at others.
> 
> As for advertising, if I pay $30 for a month can I have a banner of my big ugly mug along the lines of Kim Dot Coms face flash up here and there?


I'd pay $30 for us NOT to have to suffer K DotCnuts ugly mug anywhere on this forum .. I hate him !!!

----------


## Nibblet

> I'd pay $30 for us NOT to have to suffer K DotCnuts ugly mug anywhere on this forum .. I hate him !!!


Haha na I ment my ugly mug. A fate far worse some would say.

----------


## Digit

> Originally Posted by Spanners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Spanners has told me not to discuss anything commercial on this forum though so I cant really go into it in any depth. Feel free to contact me for the results outside of the forum though.
> 			
> ...



Moderators - as per Spanners message please delete my complete history (all my posts, threads and our advertising etc).
Thank you.

----------


## hunter308

Why make this request in public?, why didn't you just do it by email or private message like the whole thing should have been kept in the first place.

----------


## gimp

> Why make this request in public?, why didn't you just do it by email or private message like the whole thing should have been kept in the first place.


He did but I personally am not taking the time to do comply with the request. I have better things to do and it's not my argument

----------


## hunter308

Fair enough Gimp fully respect your view on the matter.

----------


## kiwi39

> @R93 and  @Gibo are male hookers but they don't care about the money as they enjoy the ride so the money is donated to the forum
> 
> Thanks guys!


I think @R93 and @Gibo have been sold to Kit Ditkum ... and the whole thing is run out of a Coatesville mansion in John Keys electorate. 

Now THERE's a Conspiracy for ya !!! 

Slow morning at work and nothing that I broke last night has magically fixed itself 


Tim

----------


## R93

Na. Mainstream porn doesn't pay that well. Making heaps of coin in midget porn out of the Balkans  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Gibo

And I have been laying pipe with the Masai in the new series, little white boy in the land of giant woman!! Pay is ok  :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

nice of you boys to support the forum like that :thumsbsup:

----------

